# Prob reception piece jointe dans webmail orange



## Jack Dell (26 Février 2007)

bonjour, je viens de découvrir un probleme avec le webmail d'orange. Lorsque j'envoie un mail avec une piece jointe jpeg de 90ko a un correspondant qui utilise le webmail pour consulter sa boite, la pièce jointe est illisible; c'est une serie de chiffres et lettres incompréhensibles. j'ai pu vérifier la chose en utilisant ma boite orange et j'ai eu le même probleme. Vous avez déjà entendu parler de ça? y a-t-il une solution?
bien sûr Mail est parametré pour envoyer des pieces jointes compatibles windows. mais cela ne doit pas jouer puisque j'ai la meme chose. 
merci de votre aide..


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2007)

Quelque part le codage de donn&#233;es foire ( que ce soit un jpeg , un texte ou un mp3 un message n'est que des successions de donn&#233;es cod&#233;es)

Mon nez dirait le coupable est norange

Mais essaye un truc
1- la PJ zippe  la ( ca se fait simplement : cr&#233;er une archive)
2- envoie la PJ en format zip

2 &#232; truc 
teste l'envoi de PJ depuis un autre email independant de Norange ( l'excellent  gmail par exemple)
plus besoin d'invite pour gmail un des meilleurs services du moment


----------



## Jack Dell (26 Février 2007)

oui j'ai essay&#233; sur gmail et cela fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, cela &#224; l'air d'&#234;tre un probleme avec orange. j'ai essay&#233; de zipp&#233; mais je n'ai pas eu de r&#233;ponse de mon correspondant, il &#233;tait partit ce couch&#233; :sleep: 
J'utilise Online (version pro de free), Gmail et Wanadoo, et il n'y a que chez ce dernier que cela foire quand on utilise le webmail du prestataire.
Mais sinon je suis tout seul &#224; avoir relev&#233; ce probleme?

petite precision, quand j'envoie &#224; travers d'un webmail, que se soit d'Online ou de Gmail, cela fonctionne tr&#232;s bien, donc il y a un truc entre Mail et le Webmail de Wanadoo..
A premi&#232;re vue cela fonctionne en zippant...


----------



## BernardRey (26 Février 2007)

Jack Dell a dit:


> il y a un truc entre Mail et le Webmail de Wanadoo...


Il est fort possible que ce soit une nouvelle manifestation des problèmes d'encodage non standard de Mail (voir les nombreux fils sur le forum qui traitent de ce sujet).

Si tu fais un envoi en choisissant (dans "Messages" > "Encodage du texte") "Unicode (UTF-8)" comme encodage au moment de l'envoi, est-ce que ça marche ? Est-ce que tu as fait l'essai avec un autre logiciel de messagerie ?


----------



## Jack Dell (26 Février 2007)

ca serait-y pas une question d'encodage du texte; occidental (latin...) ou unicode?
Chez moi c'est regle sur automatique, j'ai bon?


----------



## BernardRey (26 Février 2007)

Jack Dell a dit:


> Chez moi c'est regle sur automatique, j'ai bon?


Ben... justement, si tu regardes les messages traitant du bug d'encodage de Mail, tu verras que &#231;a d&#233;pend si tu as fait ou non le for&#231;age du format par d&#233;faut en Unicode  

Si tu fais une recherche sur le forum avec _NSPreferredMailCharset_, tu trouveras des r&#233;ponses indiquant comment modifier les r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut via le Terminal de fa&#231;on plus ou moins d&#233;finitive... 

Mais bon, &#231;a r&#233;soudra le souci de r&#233;ception des messages sous Windows, mais pas forc&#233;ment dans le cas du Webmail d'Orange. Bien qu'on puisse (fortement) le suspecter, il faudrait tout de m&#234;me tester un peu...


----------



## Jack Dell (26 Février 2007)

Bon à première vue j'ai trouvé la solution, testée sur moi meme, et qui reste à confirmer:
J'ai ,comme trouvé deci delà sur le forum, reglé Mail pour qu'il envoit les messages au format texte. Fini le RTF.
Par contre je n'ai pas touché à l'encodage du texte qui reste en automatique. D'après certains cela pourrait generer des erreurs en lecture des pdf si l'on s'amuse à modifier l'encodage, et comme j'abuse du pdf...


----------



## Jack Dell (26 Février 2007)

ben c'est pas encore &#231;a! mon correspondant re&#231;ois bien les pieces jointes maintenant mais elles n'ont pas de noms!! donc &#224; l'ouverture c'est un scharabia. Il faut d'abord qu'il enregistre le fichier avec la bonne extension pour pouvoir l'ouvrir
c'est fait pas serieux venant d'un Mac


----------



## BernardRey (27 Février 2007)

Tu as fait l'essai en envoyant ton message au format Unicode ? Tu as fait l'essai avec un autre logiciel de messagerie ?


----------



## Jack Dell (27 Février 2007)

j'ai passé la sirée à faire différents essai, j'ai encodé en unicode, en windows, en iso, rien n'y fait. J'ai utilisé Thunderbird 1.5.0.9, pas mieux, là je sais plus quoi faire.
J'ai meme testé le zip, mais comme la piece jointe arrive sans nom...cela ne change rien.
La solution qui marche pour l'instant c'est de passer par un autre webmail pour que celui de wanadoo recoive les pieces jointes lisible et identifiable. 
Il n'y a personne qui communique avec des PC Users qui utilise le webmail de wanadoo?


----------



## Jack Dell (27 Février 2007)

j'ai installé entourage ce matin et cela fonctionne bien avec mais fais c**** d'utiliser ce programme M$  
en plus l'interface est myen quand même a coté de Mail !


----------



## Jack Dell (28 Février 2007)

bon alors personne n'a rencontré ce probleme?
je continu mes essais de retour sous Mail.
Sur un autre Mac, avec le meme fichier jpg, j'ai le meme probleme, normal. Avec un pdf il n'y a pas de soucis. J'ai testé avec une photo sortie tout droit d'Iphoto et là, impecable, bien reconnue par le webmail de wanadoo. Alors qu'est-ce qui se passe avec ce fichier? dans wanadoo il porte le nom: -pas de nom de fichier-2 .
Ce fichier jpg sort de photoshop....
quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## spleen (28 Février 2007)

J'ai fait un essai avec une photo jpg envoy&#233;e avec Mail (en cochant "pi&#232;ces jointes compatibles Windows) et r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;e sous Windows en passant par le portail d'orange.
Ca fonctionne, si ce n'est, comme tu le disais, que le fichier n'a plus le nom d'origine ni d'extension. Il est reconnu en pi&#232;ce jointe comme un "document html"  
Par contre, je peux l'ouvrir sans probl&#232;me avec un navigateur internet (IE 7 pour ne pas le nommer). Et la photo appara&#238;t alors tout &#224; fait normalement.

PS : j'ai refait un essai en r&#233;ception sur Mac, c'est le m&#234;me probl&#232;me. La solution, c'est d'enregistrer la pi&#232;ce jointe et lui rajouter l'extension.jpg pour l'ouvrir comme une photo.


----------



## Jack Dell (1 Mars 2007)

oui mais encore faut-il le savoir, et si tu envoies plusieurs fichiers differents faut deviner...
je me demande si photoshop n'a pas "allegé" un peut trop la photo en supprimant des infos?


----------



## spleen (1 Mars 2007)

La photo que j'ai envoyé en essai n'a jamais vu Photoshop 
A mon avis le problème est certainement chez Orange.
Mais une fois qu'on a dit ça, je suis conscient que ça ne règle pas ton problème...


----------



## Jack Dell (1 Mars 2007)

exact!


----------



## rosco78 (13 Mars 2007)

slt comme je te disais je cherche aussi j'ai lem&#234;me probleme avec *pas de nom de fichier-2 .*
mais j'ai remarqu&#233; une choses selon si j'envoi avec outlook 2000 ou 2003 j'ai une difference ..donc je pense que cela viens plut&#244;t de la messagerie au niveau du transfert...car touts les message que je me suis envoy&#233; sur orange avec outlook 2000 sont bien arriv&#233;s et je peux les ouvrir par contre avec outlook 2003 rien ne passe...
@+


----------



## stephabibi (23 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir !

J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me. Les mails envoy&#233;s en rtf  apparaissent avec des caract&#232;res chinois illisibles (ce sont les lettres avec accent). J'ai opt&#233; pour le format text, mais je perds du coup toutes les possibilit&#233;s de mise en forme... nul en somme.
J'ai appel&#233; Orange (service Pro Oleane) et ils n'ont rien &#224; r&#233;pondre...
Mis&#232;re !
Tu as du nouveau par hasard ?


----------

